# Foot Savers



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know what you mean, I wear orthopedic supports in all of my shoes, except for my Birkenstocks, which
are not real good as shop shoes. Glad you found a solution to your foot problem, it is a little hard to be a
happy woodworker when you are hurting. I used to wear White custom made boots, but as I got a little
older, they got heavier, and the cost is really up there now.


----------



## karlroth (Feb 21, 2010)

i second the 5 star review
been wearing dansko clogs - black leather / staples not showing / wooden footbed version - for quite a few years . . . they are great footwear except maybe not so much for walking any distance. if you have a small enuff foot size there's even a steel toe version available. i have a different problem in that i have really high arches and a really wide foot, i'm also a really big guy - they work for me as well. 
the black leather version is a big favourite with kitchen staff not least cuz they clean up and look great again with just a wipe with a wet cloth and the occasional application of polish and the non slip sole is good on slippery kitchen floors. up here in the great white frozen north they're also a surprisingly good winter shoe because the wood works as an insulator and they're not water proof but very water resistant and a really tuff piece of footwear.
and yup . . . they might take a bit of getting used to but in my opinion worth a try.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

It is funny to see all the work that goes into tricking out a workshop….but when it comes to keeping the feet and back comfortable…most folks scrimp and pay the price.

I was one of those….I used to wear my steel toed workboots into the shop….they are comfortable but heavy and hot - really not made to stand on for an entire day. I tried some different shoes…mostly cheap stuff like tennis shoes, flip flops, and slip ons (all from the big box stores).

I found I had the same problem as Coloradoclimber states. I finally broke down and purchased some rockport walking shoes and boy what a difference….I'll bet the shoes above are very similar. I have also added some gel inserts and now my back and feet are not so painful at the end of a day in the shop (concrete is very hard and very cold). I have put mats in the places I stand at for the machines….but it is the shoes that really matter when it comes down to it.

Remember that your clothing and shoes are also part of your safety in the shop. Shoes especially get overlooked as they don't have an obvious safety problem (like loose clothing)....but they effect alot - they can effect your posture and cause pain in your back and legs (this can cause you to lose concentration….and balance). They also are the last line of defense to your feet from falling objects…especially sharp ones. Save yourself some eventual problems and get a good pair of shop shoes.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

used simular brand just with out the back cap … called open clogs here in Denmark 
for the last 20 years  and together with tennisshoes with gel inlay in the heal 
it makes a huge different on my day ….....though I can´t stay at the same spot or
walk slowly like tourist does or when I have been dragged into the on of the big store by the wife
to be the pack easel with eight arms to carry around with all the shoppingbags 
thats where my back kill me after five minuts :-(
but I don´t complain too much since it a 1000 times better than in wheely chair days

take care and consider shoes with steal toe cap …............after all a falling cheisel goes right thrugh

Dennis


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

For what it's worth I found the same clogs on the internet for $102 a pair by using a 15% off e-coupon and free shipping. Shipped out of Oregon. Seemed like a good price, I'm used to paying more like $120-$130 + tax locally.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am wearing a pair of the heavy leather Rockports right now. The Clarks used to be OK before they
switched to China, guess we will have to send the union organizers over to China and get them to upgrade
their living conditions and raise prices to get manufacturing back to the USA.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

My wife also swears by Danskos, as she's on her feet all day on concrete floors, and walks 5-10-miles a day at her job. They seem to really last too, so the initial cost amortizes nicely, compared to going through several pairs of less expensive shoes.

I just may have to try a pair myself.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Red Wing shoes. I am not familiar with Dansko, but I can tell you that I got tired of sore feet, and, remembering my mechanic days, got some more work shoes, from Red Wing. I buy all my shoes from them now. They do also make dress shoes. They also seem to be in line with Dansko for price.


----------

